# A horse walked into a pub.......



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

All you need for some real fun is a pony inside that has never seen a waitress laying a table cloth!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL that is a sight to see! :lol:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, the least they could have done was offer the chap a pint!:cheers:


----------

